# different names to my p,s



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

hi guys, after naming my p,s a few days ago, was just wandering how u guys name them? is it a certain feature they have? or do you just name them things that sound good for them?

just for the record, my 4 reds are called:
the grudge 
the patient
the hollow
the outsider

ian


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

/\







i guess u went with characteristics huh?

Mine:

Killer (red belly) = he killed 4 of his brother, sisters, ect...

3 Blades (caribe) = when i got them @ 3" i could already see there razor blade sharp teeth.


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

the names of mine were easy..... i just thought of the moodiest, snappiest, most vicious people i know......

came up with the nick names i use for my mum (Doris) and mother in law (Dot) and also used the my girlfriends name (jane).

mother in law was killed by the other two though!!


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

names?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I dont name my piranha.

but everyone calls my biggest "Hoss" though....


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

i named my rhom shark bait just because i got him for a good $$ becasue it looked like he had a gimpy fin (like nemo he he) turns out both his fins were fine...


----------



## Shadow_weaveR (May 23, 2005)

Naming fish is stupid IMO.


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

i agree with ^
but when i had my caribes my little sister named em
silly
moe
n
joe


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

My red is Spazz, and my ternetzi is Bubba.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

mack: didnt you have a piraya named snuggles. i think thats what your old avartar was if i remember right.
but as for my own names, my biggest red is frank, the rest can kiss my ass, there not special enough j/k


----------



## b-unit34 (Apr 1, 2005)

I name mine by there sixe becuase i can tell the difference


----------



## Oramman87 (Feb 22, 2005)

I names my p's after dead rappers Big's, Smalls(not really a rapper just the end to bigie smalls), Tupac and Old dirty basterd or ODB.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i had one red with a small pupil that was called psyco cause he looked like one 
but.... just recently.... sadly


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

GlassblowRBPown said:


> mack: didnt you have a piraya named snuggles. i think thats what your old avartar was if i remember right.
> but as for my own names, my biggest red is frank, the rest can kiss my ass, there not special enough j/k
> [snapback]1055837[/snapback]​


dead


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

cool nice one guys, seems most of u do name your p,s, cheers for the feedback!

i dont know how someone can say naming a pet is stupid though, do what ya want at the end of the day!

ian


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

Mack said:


> [
> [snapback]1055837[/snapback]​


dead








[snapback]1056264[/snapback]​[/quote]

weak sauce


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

tweekie said:


> the names of mine were easy..... i just thought of the moodiest, snappiest, most vicious people i know......
> 
> came up with the nick names i use for my mum (Doris) and mother in law (Dot) and also used the my girlfriends name (jane).
> 
> ...


 LOL!!!


----------



## Morticia (May 27, 2005)

We have 8 RBP's just little 1" pups. We plan on only keeping 4 of them and the remainder already have homes.

The 4 we will keep will have the following names:

Gore - This guy was already picked out for his mean and knarly facial features. He looks like he's been through the bloody wringer and came out the winner.

Spike 
Fang

Fluffy - I already picked out fluffy (this is the biggest and meanest of the liter, gaggle, school or whatever they are called







)

I love these fish, while they are only babies they certainly do have attitude and a thurst for food. They chase the feeders all over that tank and I figure they disable them by tail nipping until they can't swim. That's when they go in for the final kill.
Damn they are awesome!!!!

Morticia


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Morticia said:


> We have 8 RBP's just little 1" pups. We plan on only keeping 4 of them and the remainder already have homes.
> 
> The 4 we will keep will have the following names:
> 
> ...


wow, a girl.... :welcome: to the fury.


----------

